# Garage - Wall Storage



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I’m sure I’ve seen a thread where someone has jet wash on wall with a reel at side. Does anyone remember it? If so, who is it?

Any other ideas for neat storage of the jet wash hoover etc?

Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Can’t help you with the thread etc, but yes, you remember correctly - seen a couple of threads about having the PW fixed in the garage and plumbed in - fancied the idea, but my garage is too far away to be realistic option for me... 

Hopefully they’ll be along and point you to the thread :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

obsessed garage did a pressurewasher wall install this one is one I believe he supplied parts for


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Ikea do a nice hoover reel tidy that holds tools also, only a fiver - https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/variera-vacuum-hose-holder-silver-colour-67865983/


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> obsessed garage did a pressurewasher wall install this one is one I believe he supplied parts for


'kin hell, that's some install :doublesho


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Brad Mole, did a good set up

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=347528&page=15


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Brad moles was a very good setup, Hadnt seen that one from obsessed garage before..that is some setup


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Still not the one I’ve seen before, although looks very similar to bradmoles


----------



## lloydrm (May 6, 2019)

I really like brad moles’ set up.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> obsessed garage did a pressurewasher wall install this one is one I believe he supplied parts for


I don't think that even the most house-proud wife could object to having that set up in the lounge! It's a beautiful work of art.


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

Was it Alfa Males build? photobucket wont show the images properly though

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378317&highlight=wall+mount&page=4


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

Still a working project but getting there.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

There's also Eturty's thread: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420698&page=11


----------

